# Max Payne 3 Schwarzer Bildschirm



## FroneX (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 

ich weiß, das Problem ist nicht ganz unbekannt, aber so wirklich eine Hilfe habe ich noch nicht gefunden. 

Also, folgendes. 
Ich habe Max Payne 3 installiert und gestartet. Es lief kein AutoUpdater (den ich selber bei mir irgendwie noch nie gesehen habe). Das Menu wird korrekt und ohne Grafikfehler angezeigt. Wenn ich dann aber die Story zocken will, lädt er kurz, Max bewegt sich vom Tisch und dann wird der Bildschirm schwarz und ich höre dann nur noch seine Ansprache bezüglich des Kapitalismus. 
Das komische ist aber, wenn ich das Spiel im Multiplayer spiele, läuft es ohne Probleme. 
Ich nutze die Steam-Version  Spiel wurde auch schon neuinstalliert mit deaktivierter Firewall und Antiviren-Programm. 
Grafikkartentreiber ist auf dem neuesten Stand. 

Nun zu meinem System: 
Windows 7
Intel I-5
8Gb G-Skill 
Sapphire Radeon HD Vapor-X 5770

Wenn es noch fragen gibt, fragt  
Sonst danke ich schonmal für eure Hilfe! 

Mfg 
Friedemann

PS: Entschuldigt bitte, wenn es so ein Thema schonmal gab, aber bei meiner schnellen Suche im Forum habe ich nicht wirklich was gefunden, dass mir helfen könnte.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

Sind denn auch alle anderen Treiber aktuell? Board (Chipsatz), Sound, LAN, USB... ?   Windows auch alles aktuell? 

Hast Du irgendwas übertaktet?


----------



## FroneX (7. Juni 2012)

Ist alles soweit aktuell. Und ich habe auch nichts übertaktet. 
Ich denke ja auch, dass soweit alles läuft, denn sonst würde ich ja auch nicht im Multiplayer zocken können, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

Es kann zB ein Soundfeature schuld sein oder so, für den ein neuerer Soundtreiber nötig ist und sich ansonsten mit dem Grafikkartenfefehl beisst...  daher auch mal alles rund ums Board erneuern.


----------



## FroneX (7. Juni 2012)

Treiber sind auf dem neuesten Stand und habe es getestet. Das Problem bleibt leider bestehen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juni 2012)

Dann weiß ich leider keinen Rat - du könntest nur mal versch. Grafikoptionen durchtesten, ob eine davon dann geht... zb auch so was wie HDR oder Bloom oder andere Zusatzeffekte vlt mal abschalten?


----------



## FroneX (7. Juni 2012)

Habe ich dann von alleine mal getan, lag am Vsync und nun geht es, auch wenn es gerade an einer Stelle ziemlich rumbugt -.- 
Dennoch danke für deine Hilfe und damit wäre das Problem auch schon geklärt!


----------

